# San Domenico



## Anthillmob74

its an abandoned restaurant off the A3 near Cobham.

has anyone any idea what its purpose is? its been closed for years and has a bit of a following thanks to a robert elms show. is it really secret service?

im not likely to go there in a million years so im not after info to get in or anything but for years this place has puzzled me as it seems to have been left untouched by the urbexers


----------



## Anthillmob74

sorry to ressurect, but this place intrigues me. has anyone been there at all? or know what im on about?


----------



## lilli

Didn't see this first time around .....

It used to be a restaurant but after a few near misses and possibly some accidents where people tried to turn onto oncoming traffic on the A3 it was closed. Apparently the owners asked for an access road to go through the grounds of the Hilton Hotel, but they refused and there its sat ever since, I think the owners had a desperate hope that they would be able to reopen one day!  

Up until 8 months or so ago there was always a car in the front and lights on inside with a guy using it as an office, but recently haven't seen much activity. Have always meant to pop in one day .... but that's the thing with things on dual carriageways, you don't tend to think of them till your passing at 70mph and then your usually on your way somewhere!!


----------



## Anthillmob74

there isnt much on google. forever intrigued.


----------



## nutnut

I had a look around a while back (August 08) and there was some life about, several cars doted around???

I have noticed on numerous occassions that there is always the same light on up the top at night, always assumed someone stayed there permenantly to guard it.

pm me and i can tell you more


----------



## godzilla73

Yep - car out front and light in top window when I drove past at the weekend. Still, would be a good explore though!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trickydb9

Does anyone know who owns it? 

How would I even find out?


----------



## Anthillmob74

ive heard rumous that its something to do with the MOD


----------



## lilli

Anthillmob74 said:


> ive heard rumous that its something to do with the MOD



LOL ..... The MOD own a derelict resturant next to a major road?!? ... To stop by and make toasties?

Honestly as far as I am aware its as I said earlier in this thread


----------



## tucker

Checked it out not long ago. Its well boarded, can get in the outbuildings but theyre fucked. Some sort of power still running. Id say someones using it for something or its checked on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## SONAR

I am going to make a trip very soon to this place as I have driven past it about a million times....very interested in whats going on here! 

Anybody else know anything?


----------



## Anthillmob74

SONAR said:


> I am going to make a trip very soon to this place as I have driven past it about a million times....very interested in whats going on here!
> 
> Anybody else know anything?



aside from silly rumoursz [well i hope they are] that its used by the mafia. yes you read that right. even been mentioned on robert elmes show. no one has a clue.if you go and are successful, or not successful please let me know as the place intrigues me so much.


----------



## SONAR

Anthillmob74 said:


> aside from silly rumoursz [well i hope they are] that its used by the mafia. yes you read that right. even been mentioned on robert elmes show. no one has a clue.if you go and are successful, or not successful please let me know as the place intrigues me so much.



Yer no problem, I will do! Im going to park up near The Hilton and walk down. Is the light still on at night? I drive past 3/4 times per week but not at night anymore! Where you based Anthillmob74?


----------



## lilli

SONAR said:


> Yer no problem, I will do! Im going to park up near The Hilton and walk down. Is the light still on at night? I drive past 3/4 times per week but not at night anymore! Where you based Anthillmob74?



& Now the world could know what you are up too!! Though it would be funny if you were venturing over said hotels garden to hear someone shout:

*"OI SONAR - I KNOW ITS YOU - I READ YOUR POST - GET HERE!"*


----------



## Zebra

> Now the world could know what you are up too!! Though it would be funny if you were venturing over said hotels garden to hear someone shout:
> 
> "OI SONAR - I KNOW ITS YOU - I READ YOUR POST - GET HERE!"



Lmfao.
There's a place near me like this, it's said that they've been planning to rebuild it but there's been lights on outside for about 2 years now. Haven't seen any security guards though. There's also rumours that it is still under the previous owner and he's just really paranoid. Lol, pretty weak rumours. 
Well... there could be bums...? Bums with... cars. >_>
Found out anything yet?
Lol i'm so late :H


----------



## professor frink

Been past recently, and its all fenced off, looks like it's being done up.

The San Domenico signs are down and it has been painted. 

I have seen inside and it's hardly epic.


----------



## Zebra

Ah, so not a great loss. Just seemed interesting due to the mystery around .


----------



## bextheexplorer

SONAR said:


> I am going to make a trip very soon to this place as I have driven past it about a million times....very interested in whats going on here!
> 
> Anybody else know anything?



this is place really is intresting!, who has some photos???/


----------



## bextheexplorer

*San domenico*

this place is so intresting i am finding it really good to read all about what people have found!!
over recent months i have noticed that it is having work done on it and the famous San domenico signs have gone,I WILL DEFO be visting if it opens up as something in the near future!


----------



## AJW1977

sorry for the thread revival but found these site if anyone interested:

[ame]http://www.cpfc.org/forums/showthread.php?t=172456[/ame]

[ame]http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=235279[/ame]

pretty much what you already know but hey!


----------



## NickyQ

I used to live in that way and i also heard that it had connections with the mafia. Still be interesting to have a nose !


----------



## stouffer

Its a weird place, I used to live nearby and its been empty for many years with all sorts of strange rumours flying about among locals. I still drive past it regularly and a while back it was done up, looks like they spent a decent amount of money on it and it looks really good now. When it was finished a To Let sign went up advertising it a 'substantial restaurant premises with option to split'. The sign was taken down and I was hopeful that it might finally reopen as something but that was at least 6 months ago and there's been no more signs of anything happening since. The light is still on at night in that top right-hand window, I wonder if someone does live there?


----------



## J6 HD

This place is just around the corner from me, I can confirm it has now been done up, Access from the A3 (Both in & out) has been reinstalled and as such, allows the place to get a licence and more importantly trade. Will post if anything further goes on.


----------

